# Bramble Berry first experience



## Iluminada (Jun 16, 2014)

This happened a couple of months ago but it is one of those things that still upset me about the company. And now that I am getting ready to place my second order with them the same disgusting feelings are creeping up.

I sell a type of simmering oil for tea light burners that uses DPG (Dipropylene Glycol). After searching online for almost a month before making my purchase, I settled on Bramble Berry as they had them in 7 pound gallon containers. So I place my order for 14 of them as I was introducing 14 new scents to my line. 

I wait about 5 days after placing my order and contacted BB as my order had not shipped yet. I was told that it would ship that Monday. I contacted them that Tuesday and they said they were out and would be getting it any day now. Finally I get notification of shipping and when my package came it was not what I ordered. I ordered 14 7# containers that should each be in a gallon container. They sent me 3 pails that were equivalent of what I ordered. 

There was a reason why I ordered what I did. With the gallon containers, I take a little out and add the fragrances. Having an event in only 2 more days I was extremely upset because this is my main product. I immediately called them and told them my disgust of them changing my order and not giving me what I asked for and the purpose of why I ordered them in gallons and not pails.

Yes, they did try to make it right by sending the empty gallon containers next day air. But it still does not make up for the time I spent having to fill the 14 gallon containers with DPG. Realize what they sent me was big pails that there was no way I could turn over to fill the bottles with. So I had to use a scoop to fill up the containers. 

So as I am getting ready to place my second order with them, I am left to wonder will they send me what I want or what they think I should have.

But I think the point that I really want to make is that to me it seems that Bramble Berry's inventory is not in sync with their website. So if you order 20 of something and there is only 19, you will not get a warning that they are out of stock. And not only will you not get that warning, you will not get an email from them telling you their will be a delay until you contact them and even then you still may not get the correct date of shipping or what you ordered.

So here i am keeping my fingers cross that I will get what I ordered and on time without any delays.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 16, 2014)

That stinks about the whole initial situation you had with them.. and I understand not wanting to work with them again. I have that same feeling with an apothecary store and will never give them my funds again. 

But I will say, try not to be too hard on them as they usually are good and likely didn't realize the significance of giving you pails vs. bottles. Give them another chance and maybe with them and others, if there is something you don't want sub'd I'd email them or write it at checkout. I have done that in the past. 
My apothecary experience was awful.. late.. late.. promise... late.. then totally wrong item all together. And the help they tried to give after not being nice in the first place, was minimal. 

Write a note to BB and let them know you don't want any subs in containers or items. To contact you if there is an issue with the order going out in the proper time. Might be a pitb but they do have descent prices and some fun stuff. Hope they do better this time!


----------



## Iluminada (Jun 16, 2014)

I am giving them another chance. Mainly because all I see are good comments about them and I guess they do not get many orders of 14 containers of DPG. They can probably count on one hand how many people have ordered more than two and probably felt it would be cheaper for them to ship that way which ended up costing them more money due to having to ship me the gallon containers next day air. 

I do have to say their email response is one of the quickest I have seen. On their website they list the dates of the orders they are shipping. After my date had come and gone with no shipment notification I emailed them. I ended up emailing them that Friday night not expecting a response until Monday and got a response. Although the information they told me was later on realized not correct, I did get a quick response.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you had such a frustrating experience, that is not a great beginning, but I agree give them another chance. I've only placed a few orders with Bramble Berry, but have to say that in two situations they went out of their way to accommodate my needs. I had placed an order around the holidays and turned out that I wouldn't be home on time to be there when the package arrived. They made it very easy to delay the order and have it shipped when I returned back home.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 16, 2014)

Although they are not on my favorite list I can see the reason they packaged it like they did. If I remember correctly I think there is a place to write a note with orders. They would package the easiest and most economical way, hince the pails. Without prior notice they would have had no idea you needed seperate gallon jugs.


----------



## Iluminada (Jun 16, 2014)

*There was not any reason to package the way they did.*



cmzaha said:


> Although they are not on my favorite list I can see the reason they packaged it like they did. If I remember correctly I think there is a place to write a note with orders. They would package the easiest and most economical way, hince the pails. Without prior notice they would have had no idea you needed seperate gallon jugs.



There really wasn't any reason for them to package it the way that they did. They sell it in 3 different sizes. A 16 oz, a 7 pound (gallon), and 35 pound (bucket). I chose 14 - 7 pound containers. So I really do not see why I should have expected anything different. If I wanted pails, I would have ordered pails as that is one of the options.

I mean really, if someone orders 5 8oz lotions you are not going to change their order to a 40oz bottle. The same thing applies here.


----------



## Aline (Jun 17, 2014)

Iluminada said:


> There really wasn't any reason for them to package it the way that they did. They sell it in 3 different sizes. A 16 oz, a 7 pound (gallon), and 35 pound (bucket). I chose 14 - 7 pound containers. So I really do not see why I should have expected anything different. If I wanted pails, I would have ordered pails as that is one of the options.
> 
> I mean really, if someone orders 5 8oz lotions you are not going to change their order to a 40 oz bottle. The same thing applies here.



Agreed.

I have had a couple of experiences with their customer service that were annoying and disappointing but for the most part they are very good and seem to learn from their mistakes....

Some companies don't get just how important fantastic customer service is - and that bad experiences get shared online. I have decided against ordering from a couple of companies because of bad customer service reviews. But BB is definitely still on my good list


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 18, 2014)

I would suggest you call in your order so that you can let them know the importance of how you are ordering your product.


----------

